# A Fibromyalgia patient's journey to motherhood



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

A Fibromyalgia Patient's 'Journey to Motherhood' by Gina HutterImmuneSupport.com08-16-2007 This article is excerpted with kind permission from the highly rated new educational guide to FM management - Fibromyalgia: The Complete Guide from Medical Experts and Patients* - by Sharon Ostalecki, PhD. Here is a brief excerpt from the article:


> The idea of having a baby grow inside me was exhilarating. What's more, I was weary of adjusting my life to the constraints of Fibromyalgia; adjusting to something positive was a welcome change.... But as it turned out, the adjustment wasn't entirely positive. I wasn't given a choice between pregnancy and Fibromyalgia. Being pregnant with Fibromyalgia was a whole new story, the story I want to share with you.


Keep reading here:http://www.immunesupport.com/library/showa...mp;B1=EM082207F


----------

